# Fairborn Ohio first bicycle swap meet 2017



## Foxclassics (Mar 4, 2017)

The first swap meet for this year will be Saturday 25 March. Links and Kinks 1128 N Broad St Fairborn Ohio 45324 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 4, 2017)

Swap swaps! Got a Flyer or image?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 5, 2017)

Flyer will be coming out later.  Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 5, 2017)

Attended the Akron swap yesterday, not bad but nothing early enough to get my [emoji238] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Mar 5, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> Flyer will be coming out later.  Just wanted to give everyone a heads up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Sweet. I might set up. I got rid of all the junk from last year.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Only two more weeks. This is the unofficial start of spring for me...swap meet season! Achachacha...


----------



## partsguy (Mar 15, 2017)

I forgot that there is a Volkswagen show in Louisville, KY but I did not know it was on this day. I was already committed to it. Looks like I won't make it this month. Ah well, see ya in April!


----------

